# Chevy 454 -half hour warmup?



## cryan (Jul 3, 2006)

I am in the process of purchasing a 1990 Ultrastar with what someone told me was a "Wonderful" 454 Chevy engine.  It has only 54,000 miles and the vehicle appears to be in very good condition.  I have one concern.  When I have taken the RV for drives each of the last two days the engine has no power for the first half hour, except downhill and the oil pressure gauge is hitting FAR Right, above 80 psi while we struggle to go up inclines at 40 mph.  Then on cue, 30 minutes into the drive the pressure guage settles at 60 psi and we move along at 55-60 mph, sometimes passing cars and only the steep, long hills cause us to drop into the 45 mph range.

Is this typical for this type of engine or do these symptoms sound familiar to anyone and are a sign of something about to go wrong or is going bad at this time with the engine?  
Any education on how this "wonderful" engine works, suggestions on how to shorten this warmup time or parts of the engine to have a mechanic review would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 4, 2006)

Re: Chevy 454 -half hour warmup?

Perhaps you should have a mechanical inspection BEFORE you purchase this RV?  At least you could negotiate a better deal if the engine needs a complete overhaul.  Or you could pass on the deal if a new engine will be too much additional expense for this MH.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 4, 2006)

Re: Chevy 454 -half hour warmup?

Clodhopper is giving good advice. You need to know why as no engine should require that long a warm up. Also, the oil pressure you are getting is excessive and that too indicates some type of problem. We previously owned a motorhome that was powered by that same engine in the previous version to yours and it took less than one minute to warm sufficiently to run with normal power and performance. It might be something very simple, but it could also be a problem that will get worse. 

There will be another used RV that will be a good fit so do not buy this with a problem that has no answer.


----------



## cryan (Jul 4, 2006)

Re: Chevy 454 -half hour warmup?


Thanks CLOD, I have NOT purchased the RV, I am in the PROCESS of testing it out and I have until this Friday to make my final decision.  I have an appointment with a mechanic tomorrow, but since this is new to me, I was curious if this is typical of this 454 engine or a sign of trouble.

Do you know anything about the issue?  If so, I would welcome some insight before Friday!  Thanks


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 4, 2006)

Re: Chevy 454 -half hour warmup?

I have not had a motorhome, but I have 5 trucks with the 454 engine, including a 1990 model.  It should be ready to go basicly from the start up, not a half hour later.  Run, don't walk, to your mechanic.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 5, 2006)

Re: Chevy 454 -half hour warmup?

Let everyone know what your mechanic has to say, if you would. My mechanic abilities are pretty limited, changing oil and lub jobs and such are about it. I just know it sould not do that.


----------



## JimE (Jul 5, 2006)

RE: Chevy 454 -half hour warmup?

I have the 454 in my 93 Winnebago Brave and it runs great right off the start, so yours has issues.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 5, 2006)

Re: Chevy 454 -half hour warmup?

Cryan, does this engine have a carburator or throttle body? years kind of run together on me now but think it was throttle body.  If so it is probably the temperature sensor not allowing a signal to the throttle body for more, richer flow when cold. The oil pressure problem is probably in the oil sending unit.  They had a lot of problems with those.

If the engine is carburator look for sticking metering rods, timing, vac. advance and don't forget plug wires that might break down cold


----------



## cryan (Jul 6, 2006)

RE: Chevy 454 -half hour warmup?


Thanks to all and Nash came closest!!

It needed a $25 fuel FILTER!!

Now it runs great, right off the bat!!

Many Thanks to Rusty and Eddie at RV services of VA, in Ashland!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 6, 2006)

Re: Chevy 454 -half hour warmup?

Quick!  Put that clogged filter back in it and ask for $10,000 less on the deal!

Aww, I'm just kidding.

Glad you got a good one!


----------

